# George Carlin's stand-up comedy



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2011)

Eδώ σ' αυτό το thread παραθέτω μερικά videos απ' τον αγαπημένο μου κωμικό, που πέρασε πάνω στη σκηνή τού stand-up comedy της Αμερικής ως η φωνή της συνείδησης και της αντικουλτούρας, με τη φοβερή σκηνική παρουσία του, όπως επίσης τα καυστικά του σχόλια, τα προστυχόλογά του και το black humor του. 
Εnjoy.


----------



## rogne (Sep 8, 2011)

Τι θα 'λεγες για λίγη ...αντιπαλότητα; 






_Further 'reading'_:

*Bill Hicks on YouTube*

* Bonus track:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2011)

Ωραίο το 1ο βιντεάκι


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2011)




----------

